# Silent Night - Fingerstyle



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This arrangement is by Tom Gannaway - thanks for watching. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAoxG3EqUyA


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Superb. Very, very nice. How about the other side of the Silent Night coin? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/silent-night.mp3 :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Superb. Very, very nice. How about the other side of the Silent Night coin? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/silent-night.mp3 :smilie_flagge17:


 OR...here's another one that's way out there...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7OLa_efTz0
One of my favourites (and yes, I loved Tonedr's Silent Night...BEAUTIFUL!)
-Mikey


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:wave: good rendition!

My fav version has become http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN3uPrJR7IY


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys for the kind post and great links!

peace,
dale


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh man, there are soooo many good versions of many of the great Christmas tunes. I could spend (waste according to my boss) hours just going through 'em all on YouTube. However, I think this one is/was the definitive thought provoking interpretation of Silent Night. As profound today as it was when it was first released.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcGBcJKalrQ


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the link - very nice!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My grade 5 class is playing that song on their recorders for the Christmas concert. Your version sounds a little better. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> My grade 5 class is playing that song on their recorders for the Christmas concert. Your version sounds a little better. :smilie_flagge17:


i'm not so sure....i bet they are awesome! Great to hear you are a teacher as well....i'm in middle school. Hope your holidays are great!

dale


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

That is really great!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice. I'm the Worlds biggest Xmas hater, but I really enjoyed that.

Is that a Collings guitar? Looks it only has a neck humbucker, but the tone was nice and bright.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys for giving your time to check out the video - Bagpipe, it is a Collings they call it City Limits Jazz and you are right just a neck PUP. A lot of acoustic qualities in the guitar.

I hope you and your family have great holidays!

dale


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Dale.........you just made my day a whole lot better. Thank you for posting that beautiful rendition. Great stuff.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


Pete


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks Pete for the kind post - i hope this finds you and your family well and having a great season!!

peace,
dale


----------



## gstring (Nov 4, 2008)

*Very nice*

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

gstring said:


> Thanks for the tip.


thanks for watching!


----------

